# my blue cichlid



## HomeDawwg (Apr 7, 2008)

Umm well...sorry the photo quality isnt awesome but if you can identify this species it would be appreciated.


----------



## jhunbj (May 16, 2005)

He looks like my Ps. Longior....










or maybe a Ps. Elongatus Mpanga.


----------



## HomeDawwg (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks for posting that picture, i would say mine is exactly the same as that. He is in a tank with a few peacocks atm and is beating them all up, now i know why


----------

